# First contact



## GEZ (May 3, 2014)

Greetings to all,
Being new to the awesome fun of Kayak Fishing having purchased 2 no name SOT earlier this year and recently bought a S/H Native Ultimate 12 (propel, I think it's a 2012 model).
Unfortunately as yet I haven't had it the water as yet due to straining my back the day before I got it, typical lol.
As I'm trying to get the bow & stern skirts and the tight line running anchor system I was wondering whether anyone could advise the contact details for the Australian Distributor as I can't seem to find them when searching the net.
Any assistance would be appreciated.
Cheers
Gez


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome aboard....be patient as 7you will get your answer....


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Fishing world lists these guys as the distributor in their review of one of the propel yaks:

http://www.inmotionaus.com


----------



## GEZ (May 3, 2014)

Thanks guys,

Apparently I should've been using a computer instead of the iPad, live and learn... Lol. Have spoken to a dealer down the coast and awaiting prices/availability. 
Again my thanks, cheers.
Gez


----------

